# Belly "rot"



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Again with the runty azureus! This time he's got a big rotten looking spot on his belly . I've already emailed Dr. Frye with a description of the situation and these photos:

















I know they're not much help but they're the best I could get before moving the little one to quarantine and heading off to work. This frog has always had a big round belly and fecals from a local vet came back negative initially, but I still did a Panacur treatment anyway. If this is a parasite then it's a tough one . Activity levels and appetite have been normal. I still find this one climbing the background and then hopping down to ambush flies every morning, so when I woke up this morning and found a big spot that looked like the frog's belly was rotting from the inside . Even though it wasn't an external wound I applied silversulfadiazine (which he then rubbed off with his leg as you can see in the photos) in case there were any benefits to be gained from it... Has anyone had an experience like this? I'm feeling like this is a serious issue for my runty little azureus.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

hey buddy... i have the same sorta thing going on with my Azureus. Shes all by her lonesome right now and i'm usuing an array of medications to try to stop it. Its good yours is still eating and being active though.... mine is not. It sits under a leaf all day, and i havent seen it eating in a few days so.... its no good yo. I tried Eritromyerson (check the spelling) but maybe that will work for you? you have to carfully mix it. like half a capsule crunched up with 2 oz. of water..i would prob. use Fryes meds first..... but anyways the best of luck to you with that man...


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

cheezus_2007 said:


> hey buddy... i have the same sorta thing going on with my Azureus. Shes all by her lonesome right now and i'm usuing an array of medications to try to stop it. Its good yours is still eating and being active though.... mine is not. It sits under a leaf all day, and i havent seen it eating in a few days so.... its no good yo. I tried Eritromyerson (check the spelling) but maybe that will work for you? you have to carfully mix it. like half a capsule crunched up with 2 oz. of water..i would prob. use Fryes meds first..... but anyways the best of luck to you with that man...



Do you mean erythromycin? If so I would be hesitant to try that with frogs. That stuff can cause nasty stomach aches as well as the runs.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

How wet is your soil? The reason I ask this is because I have seen lately a spike in sores with frogs kept on too wet soil.

If I were in your situation I would wait for dr.frye to contact you back and follow his advice to the letter. Do not try random medicines, as you could kill your frog from stress or worse from poisoning it.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

My soil is actually quite wet. I've been planning to tear out the soil and Hydroton to replace it with a false bottom to keep water from wicking up into the cocofiber based mixture that I use. This incident definitely gives me motivation for that. 

Dr. Frye was VERY prompt in his response and recommended that I continue to treat with SSD and add Panacur and Baytril to the "treatment protocol". Thanks for the comments and suggestions.


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

Any news? I guess there is no update if you haven't posted. Hope the little one gets better soon.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats a bummer. I also need to tear out some substrate and redo it. GL and keep us updated on the little guys progress.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I haven't even received my new Baytril yet due to the USPS taking a long weekend off for Labor Day . (Yes I know they work very hard but so do I and I've never had Labor Day off...) The good news is that the little one seems to be very stable. Appetite has decreased (probably due to the stress of being caught once a day for SSD application on his underbelly) but he still eats enough to keep weight on. The "wound" has not spread and , if anything, may have recessed very slightly. So in a nutshell there's really nothing new to report. I'll post updates as to any decline or improvement in health. Hopefully in a few weeks I'll be able to report a full recovery (and post photos of the re-finished tank )!

*EDIT* I did forget to mention that bowel movements come at regular intervals but the amount is VERY small. The feces is comparable in size to a fruit fly. It may have gone unnoticed in the vivarium because I saw the poop and assumed both frogs were contributing but now I'm concerned about bowel obstruction. He's always had a big round belly but didn't originally have issues with stool size. Any "home remedies" for constipation?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Marinarawr said:


> *EDIT* I did forget to mention that bowel movements come at regular intervals but the amount is VERY small. The feces is comparable in size to a fruit fly. It may have gone unnoticed in the vivarium because I saw the poop and assumed both frogs were contributing but now I'm concerned about bowel obstruction. He's always had a big round belly but didn't originally have issues with stool size. Any "home remedies" for constipation?


It may just be from stress/eating less, I have noticed when mine are placed in to quarantine and are eating less their stools will appear smaller. This is the case especially more so if medicine is factored in.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I already posted this in another thread but I'll paste it here as a final update...

On a very sad note my sick azureus (~6 months oow) passed away today . I had been treating daily with SSD and Baytril as well as weekly Panacur (at the instruction of Dr. Frye). I think the stress may have just been too much. I found him in a seized position with his legs out straight and arms at his sides. I misted and waited a bit (I have no calcium gluconate and I doubt that was the issue anyway) but still no signs of movement or pulsing of the throat. Everything was kept contained and separate from any of the other husbandry equipment (specifically for the new frogs) and I was diligent with hand and equipment sanitizing, so hopefully nothing will spread. I'm not terribly worried since the other azureus he was housed with until recently appears to be in top condition, but that won't stop me from scrapping the tank and running updated fecals as a precaution... A very exciting day punctuated by a terrible loss . I plan to rebuild the tank as a home for the lone azureus (pending a clean bill of health) and possibly seek out a mate for him/her after he/she is sexable. This is still, ultimately, very discouraging . 


I'm very saddened and disappointed in the situation but mostly because I feel like I failed to do everything necessary to cure the frog... Anyway thank you all for your help and support.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Marinarawr said:


> I think the stress may have just been too much. I found him in a seized position with his legs out straight and arms at his sides.


This is not an uncommon posture to find deceased frogs and may have nothing to do with the stress but other conditions. 


Ed


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Marina, sorry for your loss. Is this the same frog that fell awhile back?

Peace
Shawn


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep. This is the one that had the long fall. It had some permanent changes in pattern after the bruise faded but seemed to be fully recovered until this happened. I'll miss the little one and hopefully I won't experience this again for a long time to come.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Marina, so sorry for your loss. I know you really gave the little guy all the loving care you could.


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear this. I kept my hopes up for the little guy ever since that unfortunate fall. I wonder if he/she had some other underlying problem though, especially since you said he was a little runty. Sorry for your loss


----------

